# Cotbed mattresses advice



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hello  

We had a look at cotbeds today   (I can't say much more just yet   ).

We have seen a cotbed we like in toys R Us but we are totally confused by the choice of mattresses??  

Please can you tell me what you girls got for your little ones in terms of mattresses.  I want it to be comfortable and breathable but other than that I really don't know what is important?

Thank you for your help girls  

Dame Edna xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

You need to look by Size- my DS cot bed is 70cm wide 140cm long - this is the one we went for as DS is a good sleeper -12hour night plus 1hour day nap plus wanted something that will last him until he gets a "big bed"

http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-interior-mattress-Spacetec-CoolMax/dp/B001JJK2NG/sr=1-1/qid=1239218883/ref=sr_1_1/279-9863618-9291609?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=49193031&mcb=core

I got 10% off too ordering online

xxx

/links


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'd definateley get a sprung one as we got just a foam one with my ds bed and had to buy a sprung one aftera few weeks as it was not very comfortable for him

MJ i think that is the same one we got 

pam xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

We have a sprung one too, from Mothercare.  I've heard people say mamas & papas mattresses are not too good.  If it's an unusual size you need Ebay shops seem to be the place to go!

Bx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Thanks MJ, Pam and Boggy (good luck with no. 2 by the way Boggy - great news   )

It's a standard size cot we like so the Mothercare mattress you recommend should fit no problem.  It certainly looks 'all singing, all dancing' (and it should be for the price   ).  

I think it is important they are snuggly and comfortable and with 2 recommendations it sounds perfect   

If it's good enough for 2 'mods'  , it's good enough for me!

Thank you 
Dame Edna x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Its a fab mattress and very light to lift

My DS loves his sleep and even slept for 13hours last night!!!

xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, our mattress is sprung with a zip off cover for accidents.  Got it from Mothercare.  My littlie bounces himself to sleep in it so it was important it was sprung and hard wearing


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Mummyof2 said:


> Hi, our mattress is sprung with a zip off cover for accidents. Got it from Mothercare. My littlie bounces himself to sleep in it so it was important it was sprung and hard wearing


We have the same type (although i think ours was from babiesRus). it is fantastic - especially for dealing with sick as you can take off top cover, wipe down the rubberbit and then just put sheet over cleaned rubber top whilst rest is in washing machine. We are still using cotbed (without sides) for DD at aged 4 and have decided to stick with it for another year or two so I am glad we got a good mattress for it at the time. We got it fully funded by settling in grant which allowed us to buy as good as was available at the time (8pm on night before she came to stay!)


----------

